# In desperate need of a room *willing to pay LOTS of extra cash* FC 07



## GrinningWolfie (Oct 12, 2006)

*sigh* unfortunatly my mate waited too long to reserve a room.

I have been to FC twice before and hope to go for a third year.

I am looking for a room to share with some nice furs, I don't really mind if you smoke either.

I am a nice girl and my boyfriend David is a real nice guy too.

Gay or bi couples or single furs dont bother me at all! I love youu so don't worry about any of that around my boyfriend and me.

If you want to contact me, you can either email me at:

GrinningWolfie@gmail.com

or through AIM:

MeowMixx411

Also I WILL PAY 100 extra dollars to your benifit if you sell me your room completly from the 19th to the 22nd.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$

Thanks so much to anyone who can help,
-Heather
aka:
GrinningWolfie

<3


----------

